# Tortoises mating (nsfw)



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rE_FG2xauA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R3BYCT5oWw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjtCS0EEoCY


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2015)

And you _*don't *_like realistic feral porn?


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 9, 2015)

Poor shoe.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 9, 2015)

xD its funny, guys. Just nature in action...not for zoophilic purposes, I swear!

the last ones National Geographic if it makes you feel better x3 and no actual mating took place (on-screen)

For best results read comments section


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 10, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> xD its funny, guys. Just nature in action...not for zoophilic purposes, I swear!
> 
> the last ones National Geographic if it makes you feel better x3 and no actual mating took place (on-screen)
> 
> For best results read comments section



The last one is pretty funny


----------



## Amiir (Aug 10, 2015)

Bentley finally got laid


----------



## aeroxwolf (Aug 10, 2015)

...and I thought I made strange sex noises


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 11, 2015)

Hot turtle yiff


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know what I expected.


----------

